# Tłumaczenia w pakietach

## klkkzm

Witam,

jestem w trakcie robienia projektu na studia, który ma tłumaczyć zdania na podstawie tłumaczeń open-sourceowych programów. Wpadłem na taki pomysł, że mógłbym skorzystać z repozytorium gentoo, żeby takie tłumaczenia pościągać do dalszej pracy. Tu pojawia się pytanie. Jak to zrobić? Odwiedziłem mirror repo. [url]http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/distfiles/ [/url]

Niestety w tych paczkach nie doszukałem się tego na czym mi zależy. Czy wiecie gdzie to znaleźć?

Nie bijcie, bo nawet nie wiedziałem gdzie zamieścić to pytanie =)

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## MarPiRK

Jeżeli chodzi o translatory na Linuxa (również OpenSource'owe) to lista najlepszych z opisem jest na stronie http://www.marcprior.de/linux/tm.html.

Myślę, że na uwagę najbardziej zasługuje pierwszy na liście OmegaT (niestety nie ma go w repo Gentoo, ale można pobrać z http://www.omegat.org/pl/downloads.html), jednak nie wiem jak chcesz używać tych programów, bo OmegiT nie da się za bardzo obsługiwać z konsoli - jest to typowo graficzne narzędzie.

Mam też pytanie czy to ma być zbiór tłumaczeń z różnych programów?

 *Quote:*   

> żeby takie tłumaczenia pościągać do dalszej pracy

  o co dokładnie ci tu chodziło?

----------

## klkkzm

Chodziło by o to, żeby przeglądać repozytoria linuxowe w poszukiwaniu plików odpowiedzialnych za język. Z tego co już się dowiedziałem chodzi o np pliki  *.po

Dalej musiałbym w jakiś magiczny sposób pobrać te wszystkie pliki.

[edit]

Właśnie znalazłem co trzeba. W mirrorach /distfiles/(np wicd)/po/*   Tam są pliki z tłumaczeń o które mi chodziło  :Smile: 

Teraz tylko problemem będzie ściągać tylko te podfoldery a nie całość pakietu... Pomysły ??

----------

## MarPiRK

Hmmm... Dałoby się to zrobić ściągając znajdujące się w repozytoriach pakiety, tylko to by było bezsensowne ściąganie kilkumegowych plików dla kilkukilowych pliczków. Wątpię, żeby były repozytoria z już rozpakowanymi pakietami.

Edit:

Szukałem jakiś dekompresorów online i znalazłem coś takiego: http://www.wobzip.org/, jednak po pierwsze to nie ma API, a po drugie jak dałem plik .tar.xz (pewnie tak samo by było z .tar.gz czy .tar.bz2), to rozpakowało do .tar i nie dało się później tego linka dać do powtórnego przetworzenia, czyli pomysł odpada, chyba że byś zainwestował w jakiś swój serwer do tego celu, ale szczerze wątpię, żebyś miał na to ochotę   :Wink: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Kolejna sprawa to to, że w tym momencie ściągasz tylko te tłumaczenia, które są robione za pomocą PoTranslatora. A niektóre pakiety korzystają z innych tłumaczeń, jak chociażby wbudowanego toolkita od Qt. Poza tym, nie masz pewności, że dany program/lib trzyma tłumaczenia w katalogu po, bo czasem to może byc i18n, l10n, src/po albo coś jeszcze innego, co sobie devowie wymyślili. A tłumaczenia do niektórych pakietów to w ogóle osobny pakiet (jak np. kde-i18n).

----------

